# CFB Kingston soldier charged with drug offences



## 211RadOp (12 May 2015)

Remember, innocent until proven guilty


CFB Kingston soldier charged with drug offences

By Ian MacAlpine, Kingston Whig-Standard 

Monday, May 11, 2015 3:58:31 EDT PM


KINGSTON – A Canadian Forces corporal based in Kingston and a woman from eastern Ontario have been charged with the sale and distribution of controlled substances after a traffic stop on Hwy. 401 last month.

The arrests were made after a drug-related investigation by Ontario Provincial Police Organized Crime Enforcement Bureau – East, Drug Enforcement Unit in co-operation with the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service, Specialized Operations Section.

On April 3, officers conducted a traffic stop on Hwy. 401 near Kingston.

The stop resulted in the seizure of a quantity of suspected methamphetamine pills, cocaine, marijuana, cash and drug paraphernalia.

The driver of the car, Cpl. Lucas Stewart, 23, and passenger Chelsey Romans, 19, of North Dundas Township were charged with three counts of possession of a controlled substance, possession of a controlled substance for the purpose of trafficking (three counts) and possession of property obtained by crime.

They were released and scheduled to appear at the Ontario Court of Justice in Kingston on May 21.

http://www.thewhig.com/2015/05/11/cfb-kingston-soldier-charged-with-drug-offences


----------



## Halifax Tar (12 May 2015)

I served with this young man at JSR.  I tell you it suprises me.  Sad, he threw a great future away.


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2015)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I served with this young man at JSR.  I tell you it suprises me.  Sad, he threw a great future away.



Me too; was just thinking the same.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 May 2015)

I was his Tp WO when he got posted in from CFSCE.  Good kid with good potential.


----------



## Halifax Tar (12 May 2015)

I hope he uses this as an opportunity to get help, make ammends and changes and get on the up and up.


----------



## captloadie (12 May 2015)

So I wonder if the CO immediately takes steps to have drug testing done at his unit? From what I read on the other thread regarding the member's trade and the general morale of the troops there, it shouldn't be surprising if there were others involved. Disgruntled members tend to find trouble in groups.


----------



## McG (12 May 2015)

captloadie said:
			
		

> So I wonder if the CO immediately takes steps to have drug testing done at his unit?


The CO may want to, but would be unlikely to get the approval.  At best, he might convince Ottawa to order blind testing.


----------



## opcougar (12 May 2015)

Reading some of the comments above reminds me of similar comments I have heard this week from news in the media. What do they all have in common, acquaintances telling how the person is to paraphrase "nice person", "great worker" etc. My point? It's like there is always shock when this sort of thing happens, and a preconceived perception of the type of person that is expect to commit such crimes.

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/realtor-accused-of-trying-to-kill-wife-had-impeccable-work-ethic-boss-testifies

http://www.thespec.com/news-story/5607038-burlington-woman-accused-of-faking-rare-illness-for-money/

Now 2 lives are going to be ruined for stupidity, greed and intent to profit from criminal proceeds.


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2015)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Reading some of the comments above reminds me of similar comments I have heard this week from news in the media. What do they all have in common, acquaintances telling how the person is to paraphrase "nice person", "great worker" etc. My point? It's like there is always shock when this sort of thing happens, and a preconceived perception of the type of person that is expect to commit such crimes.
> 
> http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/realtor-accused-of-trying-to-kill-wife-had-impeccable-work-ethic-boss-testifies
> 
> ...



Note that not a single pers below excused his behaviour, given the comparisons --- lest the public and media now reading this thread take the following spin:  equal/mean "Systemic and  rampant drug use and trafficing by CAF members is accepted, ignored and covered up by the CoC and it's bad leaders." Sigh.


----------



## Halifax Tar (12 May 2015)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Reading some of the comments above reminds me of similar comments I have heard this week from news in the media. What do they all have in common, acquaintances telling how the person is to paraphrase "nice person", "great worker" etc. My point? It's like there is always shock when this sort of thing happens, and a preconceived perception of the type of person that is expect to commit such crimes.
> 
> http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/realtor-accused-of-trying-to-kill-wife-had-impeccable-work-ethic-boss-testifies
> 
> ...



I can say random things and form conclusions without reading and comprhending what others write too.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 May 2015)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Now 2 lives are going to be ruined for stupidity, greed and intent to profit from criminal proceeds.



Because they are guilty?


----------



## Brasidas (12 May 2015)

Ref first line of first post.


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Because they are guilty?



You do not have to be guilty to have your life ruined.  False accusations have the same affect.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (12 May 2015)

Two things that caught my eye;

(1) The traffic stop took place on 03 April and the two are only now getting charged? Or is it a case we are only hearing about it now?, and

(2) That this was a joint operation between the OPP Drug unit and the CF NIS which indicates that they had him under observation for some time.


----------



## Tibbson (12 May 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> (1) The traffic stop took place on 03 April and the two are only now getting charged? Or is it a case we are only hearing about it now?, and



Thats not really uncommon.  A number of things could have taken place.  As you note, it could be that the news was just released.  It could be the traffic stop lead them to do further investigation and perhaps some surveillance.  It could be that given the nature of what they may or may not have had in their possession there needed to be some degree of lab analysis.  It could have been part of a larger Op and they didn't want to tip their hand too early.  In many cases (most) charges get laid and no news release is done so it could just be a simple matter of a reporter snooping through court files and found a story.



			
				Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> (2) That this was a joint operation between the OPP Drug unit and the CF NIS which indicates that they had him under observation for some time.



Perhaps but not necessarily.  One department or the other could have been working the file for some time and once it was realized there was a need to engage the other agency for support and because of jurisdictional reasons they came together to finish it off.  The joint operation part could have just been the final takedown.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 May 2015)

I'd like to thank the SME's for their insight into things of this nature. 

Well done!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 May 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Thats not really uncommon.  A number of things could have taken place.  As you note, it could be that the news was just released.  It could be the traffic stop lead them to do further investigation and perhaps some surveillance.  It could be that given the nature of what they may or may not have had in their possession there needed to be some degree of lab analysis.  It could have been part of a larger Op and they didn't want to tip their hand too early.  In many cases (most) charges get laid and no news release is done so it could just be a simple matter of a reporter snooping through court files and found a story.
> 
> Perhaps but not necessarily.  One department or the other could have been working the file for some time and once it was realized there was a need to engage the other agency for support and because of jurisdictional reasons they came together to finish it off.  The joint operation part could have just been the final takedown.



That makes sense. Thanks!!


----------



## 211RadOp (13 May 2015)

This from the Kinston Whig-Standard "In the Courts" which shows a compilation of offences from Kingston’s Ontario Court of Justice for the period of April 27 to May 1, 2015. 



> Lucas M.B. Stewart, 23, was convicted of violating a release undertaking that forbid him using cocaine. He was given enhanced credit on 13 days of pretrial custody, sentenced to time served and probation for one year. Justice Rommel Masse was told that Stewart, a member of the Canadian Forces, *was charged with a criminal offence in Brockville in November and was subsequently released on an undertaking by Brockville Police, who imposed a condition that he not use cocaine*. Assistant Crown attorney Elisabeth Foxton said police pulled him over on Hwy. 401 in early April, however, and found a quantity of cocaine, methamphetamine and marijuana in the vehicle. Foxton told Justice Masse that Stewart’s female passenger later revealed that they’d used cocaine together more than once while he was subject to release conditions and that they’d used the drug shortly before police pulled Stewart’s vehicle over. Stewart’s defence lawyer, Michelle O’Doherty, said her client, who has no prior record, is planning to enter a residential drug treatment program. She also suggested he was self-medicating to deal with grief over the loss of family members.



So it would appear that this is not his first brush with the law.

http://www.thewhig.com/2015/05/12/in-the-courts-kingston


----------



## Tibbson (13 May 2015)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> This from the Kinston Whig-Standard "In the Courts" which shows a compilation of offences from Kingston’s Ontario Court of Justice for the period of April 27 to May 1, 2015.
> 
> So it would appear that this is not his first brush with the law.
> 
> http://www.thewhig.com/2015/05/12/in-the-courts-kingston



Addictions are tough that's for sure.


----------

